# my scorpion



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hey take a look at this bad boy.... urmmm i dont know whats it called tho if anyone does can you shout it out .... thanks


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

_Pandinus imperator_, emperor scorpion.

-PK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very cool looking..claws are awesome looking


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

thats crazy! niceeeee


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

Java Forest Scorpion - Hetrometrus javanensis
thats what it is 
not the african one


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa, impressive. What size is that badboy?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

jah maan said:


> Java Forest Scorpion - Hetrometrus javanensis
> thats what it is
> not the african one










yep

not a emp cause you can tell by the claws

sweet though man,







you have a hiding spot for him


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He does look huge. Imagine if he was 6 foot.... I'm sure there's a horror movie like that somewhere!

Great shot!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> He does look huge. Imagine if he was 6 foot.... I'm sure there's a horror movie like that somewhere!
> 
> Great shot!


 my 8" emp just scared the crap out of me sometimes, i dont know what i would do if he was 6'


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he's sweet


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

DO the Java Forest Scorpion glow when put under a black light?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Andrew said:


> DO the Java Forest Scorpion glow when put under a black light?


 ALL scorpions glow under a black light, it dosnt matter, it can be any scorpion and some glow under different lights to but ALL scorpions glow under a black light

i am not sure about whip scorpions, tail less whip scorpions, or the other different types of scorpions


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> > DO the Java Forest Scorpion glow when put under a black light?
> ...


 hey lu are they all blue under the black light or do differnet scorps glow different

colors


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I think they all glow the same.









Check out some of the other pics on the site i got this pic from, it may only be an emp, but she is doing some insane stuff with it!!!!
CRAZY!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

all scorpion glow about the same, they can glow blue though when placed under sun light and a black light but then all greenish under a black light


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

here is my other scorpion in its forest floor tank hes about 6 inch from head to toe not incuding his pincers.....

i read some thing about having enough floor space... is this the right ammout ?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hey j_burf thos are some crazy pics at that site .... ive put mine on my hand once but it freaks me out im never going to do that again







......dam crazy... now i just leave it in its tank

hmmm you think she brings her scorpions in to bed with her ....







scare away her boyfriends


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The tank in the last pic is well set up for your scorp....I worried as the pic you started this thread with had it on sand.........definately a non-no, as they are a forest species.....need higher humidities....also, their venom is more powerful than Pandinus venom, resulting in a more painful sting with longer lasting effects...


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> The tank in the last pic is well set up for your scorp....I worried as the pic you started this thread with had it on sand.........definately a non-no, as they are a forest species.....need higher humidities....also, their venom is more powerful than Pandinus venom, resulting in a more painful sting with longer lasting effects...


 heh silly me thinking it was some sort of desert scorpion but i read up on them and found out what such a fool i was .... well i kept the sand in the tank and coverd it with soil sorta peat substance...the sand at the bottom works really well as i fill up water till the point where the sand meets the peat this ensures that my soil is nice and moist and not wet and water log... it also last longer i dont have to make sure its nice and moits by misting it all the time

so the sting is as pain as a hornets huh... would i need any medical treatment if i got stung ?


----------

